# Avenue Coffee - Glasgow



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Discussion of Avenue Coffee roasters, based in Glasgow.

Online: http://www.avenue.coffee


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Are 2 orders required if wanting to order something other than coffee beans? In my case it appears so with filter papers


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

My iphone struggled with ordering online

So I just rang and placed order with their roaster


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not sure how they are making any money.

Based on a recent thread I just ordered a bag of their Brazilian decaf to try - £4.82 delivered!

It would cost me half that in fuel driving to Cirencester to pick some up from Rave and I reckon their prices are pretty good value.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have had very tasty coffee from them in the past - now would seem great oppurtunity to try them out for people that haven't


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

+1 for Avenue - they were producing stand out coffee at Cup North (thankfully, you directed me to their stand Mrboots) and I came away with their exceptional Skyscraper Espresso.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, I just put an order in for couple each of Skyscraper (tried before and enjoyed it), Summit blend and a bag of decaff. I have never tried a decaff espresso and thought it about time I did.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

+1 - Currently working through some Skyscraper and, in my humble opinion, it's fantastic!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I need some more decaf, hmm not to be missed methinks


----------



## ironypirate (Jan 26, 2016)

Bugger! Ordered some of their decaf just this morning and didn't see this. Guess I'll need to put another order in!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Been meaning to try avenue for a while so this is just the final enticement I needed. Looking forward to trying another Rocko Mountain!


----------



## thegibson (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking forward to giving them a try and reporting back. Thanks for this!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

A couple of bags ordered. Thank you very much, looking forward to them.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Just got mine and, although I'm not sure about the decaf, the skyscraper is really nice!


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

Tried Avenue 3 or 4 times when I was up in Glasgow and very good ... shame I just ordered 2kg from Rave!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ordeered and recieved my bag 2 days later, I will be opening it tomorrow most likely am looking forward to see what it brings


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Im currently getting through Avenues Skyscraper. Really really nice and a bit of a change in bean style for me.

I'm getting good results from going slightly coarser for faster shot times.

17.5=>33g in 30 secs. Choc caramel with an orangey finish.

This ratio seems to work well at 27-30 secs. When I was going over 30 secs (but keeping the same brew ratio) I was getting bitterness creeping in....haven't got my head round why get. But thanks to boots for the tip

I have to say I'm really impressed with my first beans from Avenue, I'll be ordering them again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks to PPapa and everyone who gave recommendations. I'm down to my last bag of beans and have been cogitating all day which roaster to try next. I haven't tried Avenue yet so now seems a great opportunity. The recommendations for the Skyscraper have made me order 2 bags, plus a bag of the Rocko Mountain (even though they say it's for brewed). Looking forward to it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I was annoyed with myself with the Rocko Mountain. I only used it for brewed and it was good but I didn't quite nail it with Behmohr Brazen or aeropress.

With my last brew on Behmohr I added more water to it and then thought aha that's where the sweetness is. I think strength was masking it but I don't have more to double check that. Looking forward to trying the Kenyan Thiriku soon though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mmm just got the Skyscraper dialled in to their recommended 18.5>34 @ 28" and it is just like they say - balanced yet fruity in a chocolate orange kind of way. Glad I got 2 bags (and then the Yirg to play with).


----------



## Tackers (Feb 27, 2016)

Fantastic timing as my last bag of Chatswood Blend from Rave has run out, so it will give me chance to try something different so I think I will go with the Fina Santos (Costa Rica).

Cheers for the heads up


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Was just looking for some new beans as I've just finished my last batch of Foundry beans. Thanks for sharing, selection now ordered.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Which ones did you go for Neil? I'm most of the way through the Skyscraper and lining up a bag of the Rocko.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Paul - I opted for 2 bags of the Skyscraper thanks to the comments on this thread, and a bag of the Summit blend too. The tasting notes made me think my wife would particularly enjoy it


----------



## Koffee (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like I'll be headed your way shortly!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive just finished my first bag of Skyscraper and was really impressed with the beans. Had their Ouro Verde Brazil before these and they didnt disappoint either although Skyscraper edged it for me

Will be using Avenue again


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I am on their Tanzanian now which I have never tried before. Enjoying it!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Skyscraper seems to be the overwhelming favourite from these guys. Any other recommendations for espresso based milk drinks? Thinking of ordering at least two different beans and have never tried any of their beans before.

Thanks.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll have Gravity in the grinder on Friday - will give a rough review of this once Ive tried it


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

Gravity and Skyscraper are both delicious. I've had both recently, Gravity edged it....but only just! Really impressed with Avenue and looking forward to trying some more once I've cleared my backlog..


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Just popped my first order in. Shame they only do 250g bags ... they wont last long, and it doesn't give much room to play with the grind etc. before running out.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I think most of the coffees they offer are 225g bags.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Also paced my first order yesterday and thought the same about the 225g sized bags. Seemed a little unusual to me. Most of the places I've ordered from thus far have offered mainly 500g bags or 250g.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just tried their Decaf. It has to be the best decaf I've tried. Really nutty sweet white chocolate. Really impressed! Im tempted to have another one straight away!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Bag of Rocko & a bag of decaf. £10 delivered, excellent!


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a CC regular but thought I would be adventurous today and try something new.

Just ordered 2 bags of Skyscraper from Avenue Coffee. Looking forward to trying them out.

Anyone else use Avenue?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just received a bag of Skyscraper myself today. It seemed the most popular recommendation on the Avenue deals thread that jeebsy linked to in post above.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ordered my first bag also, gone for skyscraper!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Tried Avenue Skyscraper for the first time this morning. Perhaps should have left the grinder on same setting as previous beans as first two attempts have run a little too fast compared to their suggestion of 18.5g in 34g out in 27-29 secs. Not quite there but not far off neither. Bit like the latte art that followed, lol!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Skyscraper seems to be the overwhelming favourite from these guys. Any other recommendations for espresso based milk drinks? Thinking of ordering at least two different beans and have never tried any of their beans before.
> 
> Thanks.


I really enjoyed their Summit espresso, especially as a flat white.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

May have to try that then as 98% of the coffee I drink is flat whites.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Perhaps should have left the grinder on same setting as previous beans as first two attempts have run a little too fast compared to their suggestion of 18.5g in 34g out in 27-29 secs.


Just remember that setting is based on their equipment and their water. No guarantee it will be nice for anyone else.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I struggled a bit with these beans to be honest. Run 2 bags through and never really got it right.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Their single origins in brewed are superb though.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

shaunclarke said:


> I struggled a bit with these beans to be honest. Run 2 bags through and never really got it right.


What don't you feel that you got right, a tasty cup from these beans?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I came away from Cup North with a couple of bags of Skyscraper and really enjoyed it. I would imagine they're a different (lighter) roast profile to CC.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> What don't you feel that you got right, a tasty cup from these beans?


It was totally down to me and my grinder. I did get 1or 2 nice shots and could really taste that fruity orange flavour coming through. I think I just need another kilo to get it spot on. CC coffee (especially Sweet Bourbon) has always been very forgiving and easy to dial in.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, that's the thing. Coffee Compass as you rightly say is very forgiving, even the longest extractions I've ever pulled have been drinkable. Not so, with beans from most other coffee roasters.

I've quite enjoyed Avenue Skyscraper. Have probably enough for a few more cups.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I think it was already a generous duration from them.

I wonder whether I've done good or not by posting this on CFUK as I couldn't find any information regarding this code on their social media pages and I have been handed a card in the shop. That seemed wasteful as I am far too close to their both shops, but I thought "CFUK will love it!"







.

Eh. Their Rwandan is worth a try though, been really enjoying it so far. Though I never had a bad bean from them!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Condyk said:


> Me too ... cancelled order. Disappointing.


Not worth it at full price then? £6-7 a bag posted it pretty good going.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just ordered some Rwandan and skyscraper (again)! Got the Rwandan for the aeropress and especially looking forward to that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Wobin19 said:


> Just ordered some Rwandan and skyscraper (again)! Got the Rwandan for the aeropress and especially looking forward to that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rwandan is really nice one, spicy and fruity!

Dear Mods, shall we rename the thread name to a more generic one as the thread has quite few recommendations but the discount is no longer available?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just ordered some Rocko & some Wote. Very much looking forward to these!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thread merged and tidied with the old discount thread from the deals section as discussion had segued.

It should be noted that the discount no longer works.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I've really enjoyed the beans I've had from them and they seem like lovely people too. They had a knockout Kenyan last year and this thread has reminded me that I need to check out some of their current offerings.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Just tried their new Yirgacheffe (wote lot 1), it's a cracker


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New roaster ( person not machine ) seems they are still tasty though !


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

According to their website (http://avenue.coffee/) they're going to be closing down on the 10th of July.

Damn! Sad to see them go


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Elcee said:


> According to their website (http://avenue.coffee/) they're going to be closing down on the 10th of July.
> 
> Damn! Sad to see them go


Sadly it's true, I spoke to Todd last week and I had our final batch from him which landed today.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sadly it's true, I spoke to Todd last week and I had our final batch from him which landed today.


Do you know why they are closing down?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Elcee said:


> Do you know why they are closing down?


I don't 100% I'm afraid


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Last time I went by the shop on Great Western Road I thought there was a sign saying they were closed for refurbishment.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

koi said:


> Last time I went by the shop on Great Western Road I thought there was a sign saying they were closed for refurbishment.


Shop i believe is staying open , but I am unsure who will supply the coffee going forward.


----------

